# Adder vs Frog - adder wins!!



## Devon_Paul (Jul 28, 2008)

I just thought I would share a few photos that I was passed today. They come from a friend of a friend who happened to look out of his back window today only to find a snake which I gather is an adder taking a frog from beside one of his ponds! What is remarkable is the fact that the garden in question is on an estate - of which I do not mean the country type, but one within a town. I have asked for the exact address so that I can see what kind of terrain it may have come from, ie if the estate was bordering heathland etc.





































Sorry about the quality of the photos, but I think the guy was a little shocked :gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That's a grass snake (Natrix natrix). Poor frog


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> That's a grass snake (Natrix natrix). Poor frog


Yeah - the yellow bands give it away.

It is what they eat though to be fair !


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

A reptile forum and people cannot tell an adder from a grass snake?

:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> Yeah - the yellow bands give it away.
> 
> It is what they eat though to be fair !


I know but still 

Beautiful snake!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Grass snake for sure and a rare sight these days it would seem did it actually nom the frog as it looks a little big compared to its head


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> Grass snake for sure and a rare sight these days it would seem did it actually nom the frog as it looks a little big compared to its head


Certainly looks like it swallowed the frog. You can see the 'bulge' in the last pic.


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Not that rare to people that get off the keyboards and go and look for them :whistling2:


----------



## Devon_Paul (Jul 28, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> A reptile forum and people cannot tell an adder from a grass snake?
> 
> :lol2:


Sorry folks - I guess I have just shown my ignorance! Still I have definately learnt something today, which is surely one of the purposes of the forum. I guess I am more of a Lizard person :blush:.
Thanks for pointing out my mistake, I will be sure to do my homework before posting such blatant errors next time :2thumb:
Glad you liked the photos though....


----------



## angelserz (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, I think that's really cool! And your friend got pics too :2thumb:


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

*Nice photos*



Devon_Paul said:


> Sorry folks - I guess I have just shown my ignorance! Still I have definately learnt something today, which is surely one of the purposes of the forum. I guess I am more of a Lizard person :blush:.
> Thanks for pointing out my mistake, I will be sure to do my homework before posting such blatant errors next time :2thumb:
> Glad you liked the photos though....


 
Hi: should not have to say sorry these were nice pics you shared with us, does not matter wheather it was a adder or grass snake, thats the trouble with this country, make a mistake and there is sombody readly to cane you


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Got a lot of grass snakes around this way but sadly no common frogs, lots of huge marsh frogs though. Only time i have seen a wild grass snake eating was a small adult eating a small mouse tail first and still alive!


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish snakes would visit me on my estate. No fair.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

kettykev said:


> Not that rare to people that get off the keyboards and go and look for them :whistling2:


 here here:2thumb:


----------

